# Furacão FELIX (Atlântico 2007 #06)



## Vince (1 Set 2007 às 10:43)

*Nota especial: A previsão e seguimento da situação no Atlântico para além do Felix é feita no tópico genérico:
Previsão da Época de Furacões (Atlântico 2007)*

----------

O disturbio tropical 94L e posteriormente Depressão Tropical nº6, chegou hoje à intensidade de Tempestade Tropical, passando a ser designada por "Felix", o 6º ciclone tropical com nome no Atlântico.
Conforme as regras do forum para o Atlântico, passa aqui a tópico dedicado. Os antecedentes do Felix estão no tópico  Época de Furacões (Atlântico 2007) (Pág. 12 e 13)

Não houve nenhuma alteração significativa em relacção aos avisos/previsões de ontem. O Felix deve manter-se como Tempestade Tropical até à próxima 2ªfeira  e a partir daí deverá chegar a Furacão Cat1, passando a Cat2 a norte das Honduras entre 4 e 5 de Setembro. chegando ao Belize no dia 5.

*Quem necessita de tomar decisões deve acompanhar permanentemente as previsões e avisos do NHC pois estas podem ir mudando com o tempo. Neste caso concreto do Felix, uma pequena alteração no trajecto mais pelo interior do Mar das Caraíbas pode alterar significativamente a intensidade e o impacto do Felix.*














> 000
> WTNT31 KNHC 010854
> TCPAT1
> BULLETIN
> ...


http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/


----------



## Vince (1 Set 2007 às 22:29)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical Felix (Atlântico 2007 #06)*

O Felix fintou as previsões e deve estar à beira de ser Furacão Cat1, muito antes do que estava previsto. Quanto ao trajecto, para já sem alterações. 


*22:15 (21:15z)*


----------



## Vince (2 Set 2007 às 01:29)

Felix já é furacão Cat1. Trajecto mantem-se sem grandes alterações, a intensidade máxima prevista é de Cat3 a norte das Honduras, país pobre que juntamente com a Nicaragua terá seguramente problemas muito  graves, principalmente com inundações. O landfall continua previsto para o Belize, e agora numa zona mais habitada do que a quando do Dean. E tudo indica que muito provavelmente terá intensidade máxima superior  aos Cat3 previstos para já.

No satelite são visiveis as primeiras tentativas de construir um olho.








> 000
> WTNT31 KNHC 020005
> TCPAT1
> BULLETIN
> ...


----------



## Brigantia (2 Set 2007 às 02:36)

Aqui ficam as imagens de satélite que mostram a direcção do Felix:


----------



## Brigantia (2 Set 2007 às 02:53)

Imagem de satélite do Felix das 21H


----------



## Vince (2 Set 2007 às 10:01)

O furacão FELIX já é Cat2. É diabólica a rápida evolução deste ciclone tropical. Em pouco mais do que um dia passámos de uma depressão tropical para um Cat2, e numa zona que não parecia à partida assim tão favorável a uma intensificação destas (Heat potential, interacção com terra, etc). Certamente o que se passa aqui será muito estudado daqui a uns meses, pois recordo que ainda ontem se esperava que o Felix se mantivesse como tempestade tropical pelo menos mais 2 dias.

O trajecto alterou-se ligeiramente mais para sul, e deverá chegar a Cat4 na 2ªfeira. Esperemos que não se repita um cenário como o Furacão Mitch, o 2º mais mortífero da história, que em 1998 provocou mais de 15 mil mortos em países como as Honduras e Nicaragua. Ou do Furacão Fifi em 1974, com mais de 10 mil mortos. Estes países estão ligados a muitas das maiores tragédias que furacões provocaram até hoje no Atlântico.








> *DATA FROM A AIR FORCE HURRICANE HUNTER AIRCRAFT INDICATE THAT
> MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS ARE NEAR 100 MPH...160 KM/HR...WITH HIGHER
> GUSTS.  FELIX IS A CATEGORY TWO HURRICANE ON THE SAFFIR-SIMPSON
> SCALE.  SOME STRENGTHENING IS FORECAST...AND FELIX COULD BECOME A
> MAJOR HURRICANE DURING THE NEXT 24 HOURS.*








O olho não é visível no satélite, mas está lá, só que encoberto, como se pode comprovar nas imagens de radar:


----------



## Gerofil (2 Set 2007 às 11:43)

*Hurricane FELIX: Storm-centered zoom at 9 hours lead *






Fonte: Tropical Storm Risk (TSR)

*CURRENT TROPICAL CYCLONE ACTIVITY: There are 4 active systems as of 2 Sep, 2007 10:41 GMT *


----------



## Vince (2 Set 2007 às 14:36)

*14:15 (13:15z)*


----------



## Gerofil (2 Set 2007 às 15:34)

*Furacão Félix chega a categoria 2 e ameaça atingir ilhas*

O furacão Félix ganhou força neste domingo e chegou à categoria 2, de acordo com as últimas informações do Centro Nacional de Furacões (NHC, na sigla em inglês), com sede em Miami. A previsão é que Félix --o segundo furacão da temporada do Atlântico de 2007--passe ao norte da ilha caribenha de Aruba. Ele se transformou em furacão neste sábado e, após alcançar a categoria 2, causa a formação de ventos de até 160 km/h. Segundo o NHC, Félix pode ganhar ainda mais força durante o dia. 
Um aviso de tempestade tropical e um alerta de furacão estão em vigor em Aruba, Bonaire e Curaçao. O aeroporto de Aruba foi fechado por precaução durante a passagem do furacão, segundo funcionários. 
Neste domingo, o centro de Félix estava localizado 135 km ao nordeste de Aruba, e o furacão de movia para oeste a 30 km/h, de acordo com o NHC. O furacão muda constantemente de direção, dificultando a previsão do impacto de Félix na região, segundo a governadora de Curaçao, Lizanne Richards-Dindial. "Félix está brincando conosco", disse ela, acrescentando que as casas noturnas e os cassinos seriam fechados mais cedo. "Essa medida é para nossa própria proteção", afirmou ela. 
Neste sábado, ainda como tempestade tropical, Félix causou chuvas e ventos fortes em Granada, derrubando fiações elétricas e deixando estações de TV e de rádio fora do ar. Não houve relato de feridos. 
Em Aruba, a cerca de 30 km da costa da Venezuela, moradores e funcionários de hotéis fizeram fila em lojas na capital, Oranjestad, para estocar água, alimentos e outros mantimentos. "Este tipo de fenômeno raramente atinge Aruba, então as pessoas estão muito preocupadas", afirmou o funcionário Mark Werleman. 
Na Jamaica, um aviso de tempestade tropical foi declarado. A ilha foi atingida pelo furacão Dean em 19 de agosto. Félix deve passar perto de Honduras na próxima terça-feira (4), e chegar a Belize no dia seguinte. O furacão também causou fortes chuvas e derrubou árvores em Barbados, Saint Vincent e Trinidad e Tobago. No entanto, as ilhas sofreram apenas danos de menor porte. 

Fonte: Paraiba


----------



## spor (2 Set 2007 às 16:48)

Por causa do "Dean", não era suposto o "Félix" ter menos "combustível"?


----------



## Vince (2 Set 2007 às 17:56)

spor disse:


> Por causa do "Dean", não era suposto o "Félix" ter menos "combustível"?




Sim, mas:

1) Vai mais por sul, talvez uns 250km, embora este não seja o factor mais importante.

2) O Dean passou nesta longitude 70W no dia 19 de Agosto, há 2 semanas atrás, mais do que tempo para a água recuperar a temperatura nesta altura do ano.

Repara nesta animação  da temperatura da água, entre 22 e 31 de Agosto. No inicio da animação estão umas setas brancas a indicar manchas mais claras de água que arrefeceu por causa do Dean. Ao longo da animação vês que a água vai recuperando em todo o lado.

Dean Azul, Felix vermelho






De qualqer forma, em teoria, o Felix terá menos energia disponível do que teve o Dean. Para além da temperatura da água em superficie, um dos melhores  indicadores dessa energia disponível é o TCHP (Heat Potential), que mede a temperatura até maiores profundidas. 

E isto porque, em teoria, sem grandes valores de TCHP é dificil um furacão conseguir manter-se como Cat4 ou Cat5 durante muito tempo. Ou seja, pode chegar a furacão, pode intensificar-se bastante, mas é dificil depois suportar essa intensidade.






Pelo que olhando para este gráfico do TCHP, entrando o Felix em breve numa área sem interferência de terra e com muito oceano para se intensificar, compreende-se porque é que o NHC mantem como máximo o Cat4. Mas isto é a teoria... porque à partida o Felix agora nem deveria ter chegado a Cat2 (Cat3 em breve),  mas há sempre outras condicionantes e factores atmosféricos para além da energia disponível.

E olhando para a imagem de satélite, o Felix já deve ser Cat3 se não for mesmo um 4 ... Não me recordo de alguma vez ter visto um ciclone tropical evoluir tão rapidamente duma depressão tropical para uma estrutura tão perfeita como tem agora em tão pouco tempo. Vamos quase de certeza ter uma catástrofe nas Honduras, um país muito mal preparado para lidar com isto. Espero que desde o Mitch as coisas sejam diferentes.


----------



## spor (2 Set 2007 às 18:53)

Excelente explicação Vince.

Vamos continuar a seguir a trajectória do Félix, se de facto passar nas Honduras vai ser complicado...

Estou a ver que com o aquecimento global este site vai ser muito útil no futuro.

Já agora, alguém me pode indicar um site com fotografias do tempo. Queria colocar uma no ambiente de trabalho.


----------



## Vince (2 Set 2007 às 19:08)

Já é «major», chegou a Cat3.



> BULLETIN
> *HURRICANE FELIX INTERMEDIATE ADVISORY NUMBER 8A*
> NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL AL062007
> 200 PM AST SUN SEP 02 2007
> ...


----------



## Vince (2 Set 2007 às 22:37)

Não sei se isto alguma vez aconteceu, provavelmente não, mas o Felix já é Cat4. Pelas minhas contas passou de TD para Cat4 em apenas 36 horas. 

*inacreditável !*








> THERE HAS BEEN RAPID STRENGTHENING OF THE HURRICANE TODAY. FELIX
> HAS A SPECTACULAR PRESENTATION ON SATELLITE IMAGES WITH A WELL-
> DEFINED EYE EMBEDDED IN A CIRCULAR CENTRAL DENSE OVERCAST. THE
> HURRICANE HUNTER CREW REPORTED A STADIUM EFFECT IN THE EYE AND THAT
> ...


----------



## Vince (3 Set 2007 às 01:16)

Felix já é Cat5, está seguramente a deixar toda a comunidade cientifica e meteorológica espantada. 

É quase incompreensivel, naquela zona nem sequer há valores extremos de Heat Potential.

O último voo de reconhecimento teve que abortar a missão e regressar porque foi sujeito a niveis extremos de turbulência que podiam colocar em risco a estrutura do avião.



> 270
> WTNT41 KNHC 022359
> TCDAT1
> *HURRICANE FELIX SPECIAL DISCUSSION NUMBER 10*
> ...


----------



## rozzo (3 Set 2007 às 03:50)

como se chamava o furacao de ha 2 ou 3 anos (acho eu) arrasou cancun? 
lembro-me que tambem teve 1 intensificaçao espantosa, uma coisa louca mesmo..


----------



## rozzo (3 Set 2007 às 03:58)

rozzo disse:


> como se chamava o furacao de ha 2 ou 3 anos (acho eu) arrasou cancun?
> lembro-me que tambem teve 1 intensificaçao espantosa, uma coisa louca mesmo..



citando-me a mim proprio 
foi o Wilma, de 18 para 19 de Outubro de 2005, passou de tempestade tropical a cat5, em menos de 24h. realmente nao foi de depressao tropical, isso foram cerca de 48h, a passar de ventos medios de 60 km/h para perto de 300 km/h
a pressao no centro de 982 para 882hPa  em cerca de 30h.. o recorde?
seja como for.. assustador!

pois, vendo bem o Felix, tb é algo semelhante, cerca de 48h de depressao tropical a furacao cat5.. ta feio..


----------



## RMira (3 Set 2007 às 09:00)

rozzo disse:


> citando-me a mim proprio
> foi o Wilma, de 18 para 19 de Outubro de 2005, passou de tempestade tropical a cat5, em menos de 24h. realmente nao foi de depressao tropical, isso foram cerca de 48h, a passar de ventos medios de 60 km/h para perto de 300 km/h
> a pressao no centro de 982 para 882hPa  em cerca de 30h.. o recorde?
> seja como for.. assustador!
> ...



A esta velocidade de desenvolvimento será que não é necessário invocar a categoria 6? Até atingir a terra provavelmente ele continuará a crescer!


----------



## Rog (3 Set 2007 às 10:13)

mirones disse:


> A esta velocidade de desenvolvimento será que não é necessário invocar a categoria 6? Até atingir a terra provavelmente ele continuará a crescer!



Pensar na cat. 6 só se for de uma forma hipotética... porque essa oficialmente não exite! 
A escala de Saffir-Simpson vai de 1 a 5, sendo que ventos acima de 249km/h são sempre categ. 5.


----------



## Vince (3 Set 2007 às 10:30)

mirones disse:


> A esta velocidade de desenvolvimento será que não é necessário invocar a categoria 6? Até atingir a terra provavelmente ele continuará a crescer!



Em 2005 falou-se muito numa hipotetica categoria 6, mas não faz muito sentido. A escala 5 é de ventos superiores a 250km/h, e o que quer que venha acima disso, mais 10, mais 20 ou mais 50km/h é quase irrelevante, é destruição total ou quase total na zona do landfall. Ou seja, ninguém deve estar em tal local, sejam ventos de 250km/h ou por exemplo de 300km/h. Estima-se que na atmosfera terreste a velocidade máxima de ventos potencial num furacão é de cerca de 190 milhas/hora, ou seja, 306km/h. Isto não incluindo potenciais tornados gerados pelos mesovortices do eyewall que podem ter ventos superiores, mas já são um outro fenónomo que não o furacão.

De qualquer forma, não é a intensidade do Felix que surpreende, este *ainda* não chegou à intensidade do Dean de há 2 semanas por exemplo, que teve um registo de 906mb colocando-o no top10 dos furacões mais intensos do Atlântico. O Felix teve ontem 930mb e hoje subiu para 935mb. O que supreendeu no Felix foi a velocidade da intensificação e aonde o fez.


----------



## Vince (3 Set 2007 às 10:48)

rozzo disse:


> foi o Wilma, de 18 para 19 de Outubro de 2005, passou de tempestade tropical a cat5, em menos de 24h. realmente nao foi de depressao tropical, isso foram cerca de 48h, a passar de ventos medios de 60 km/h para perto de 300 km/h
> a pressao no centro de 982 para 882hPa  em cerca de 30h.. o recorde?
> seja como for.. assustador!
> pois, vendo bem o Felix, tb é algo semelhante, cerca de 48h de depressao tropical a furacao cat5.. ta feio..



Exacto Rozzo, falámos bastante vezes do Wilma no tópico do Furacão Dean ou no tópico genérico dos Furacões no Atlântico, 2005 foi o ano do Katrina mas na perspectiva meteorológica foi o Wilma desse ano a tempestade mais "perfeita" no Atlântico até hoje.

Só que apesar disso, o Wilma obdeceu a alguma lógica, esperava-se que se intensificasse, não tanto como foi, mas estava previsto devido ao local onde o fez, uma zona ampla de oceano com elevado heat potential na água. 

*Wilma 2005*






O Felix foi um pouco diferente, naquele local, a interagir tão próximo com a América do Sul, e numa zona onde o Heat potential não era tão expressivo como no Wilma, à excepção duma bolsa a NW:

*TCHP - Ontem 19:00 (18z)*





Mas pelos vistos essa área com TCHP superior a 75 e 100 KJ/cm2 que se vê na imagem foi o suficiente, pois foi precisamente quando começou a entrar aí que ele explodiu. Na análise pós-época vão certamente estudar muito bem este comportamente do Felix, pois houve aqui qualquer coisa de importante que falhou na análise, pois recorde-se que há pouco mais do que 2 dias atrás pensava-se que o Felix hoje ainda seria uma tempestade tropical.


----------



## Hoobit (3 Set 2007 às 11:24)

Boas pessoal,

Estava a ler sobre o furacão Félix e acho incrivel como em tão pouco espaço de tempo, tanto o Dean como agora o Félix se formaram tão rapidamente para CAT5.


----------



## RMira (3 Set 2007 às 11:53)

Rog disse:


> Pensar na cat. 6 só se for de uma forma hipotética... porque essa oficialmente não exite!
> A escala de Saffir-Simpson vai de 1 a 5, sendo que ventos acima de 249km/h são sempre categ. 5.



Sim, eu sei que só vai até 5. O que quis dizer foi que se não era tempo de começar-se a pensar em aumentar a escala mas como o Vince explicou pouca diferença fará pois os ventos acima de 249km/h, seja mais 10, 20 ou 50 Km/h, a destruição é total no landfall.


----------



## Vince (3 Set 2007 às 13:16)

O NHC fez mais uma actualização, e alterou a rota ligeiramente mais para sul, agora com um landfall directo nas Honduras, próximo da fronteira da Nicaragua.

Nestas coisas venha o diabo e escolha. Teoricamente seria preferivel ele desviar-se mais para norte, pois as Honduras e a Nicaragua são países tradicionalmente muito mal preparados para catástrofes destas. O problema é que uma rota mais a norte faria o Felix entrar no Golfo onde ganharia novas forças para devastar mais uma outra região. 

Mas um landfall nas Honduras e Nicarágua não vai ser nada bom, vamos ouvir falar de muitas desgraças nos próximos dias. Nestes países muito pobres até uma depressão tropical provoca mais mortos do que um Cat5 por exemplo em Cancun. Tal como já tinha falado ontem, dois dos mais mortiferos furacões no Atlântico foram precisamente nesta zona, o Mitch em 1998 (18,000 mortos) e o Fifi em 1974 (10,000 mortos). Esperemos que hoje esses países estejam mais preparados para isto do que no passado. Quer em 1998 quer em 1974 a tragédia aconteceu não tanto pelo vento, mas devido às chuvas e derrocadas, por exemplo no Fifi uma das bandas laterais estava sobre o Pacífico alimentando a tempestade com muita água. Talvez desta vez esse terrivel cenário não se repita. Uma menos má notícia do Felix é que ele tem um "core" bastante compacto e a zona dos ventos mais catastróficos é mais pequena do que é usual, ou seja, não tem um diametro muito grande. 



> ALTHOUGH FELIX IS AN EXTREMELY POWERFUL HURRICANE *IT HAS A VERY
> SMALL WIND FIELD*. HURRICANE FORCE WINDS EXTEND OUTWARD UP TO 30
> MILES...45 KM...FROM THE CENTER...AND TROPICAL STORM FORCE WINDS
> EXTEND OUTWARD UP TO 115 MILES...185 KM.



*Trajecto do Mitch (1998)*






*Trajecto do Fifi (1974)*






*Último trajecto previsto do Felix:*













O Felix tem vindo a enfraquecer muito ligeiramente ao passar por uma zona com menos "Heat Content" e talvez hoje enfraqueca mais se iniciar um ciclo EWRC (Eyewall replacement cycle) , mas como tem sido invulgar até agora, quem sabe se não enfraquece...


----------



## Vince (3 Set 2007 às 14:59)

Imagem recente, onde se vê bem o «Efeito Estádio» *







*


> *Stadium effect*
> The stadium effect is a phenomenon observed in strong tropical cyclones. It is a fairly common event, where the clouds of the eyewall curve outward from the surface with height. This gives the eye an appearance resembling an open dome from the air, akin to a sports stadium. An eye is always larger at the top of the storm, and smallest at the bottom of the storm because the rising air in the eyewall follows isolines of equal angular momentum, which also slope outward with height.[19][20][21] This phenomenon refers to the characteristics of tropical cyclones with very small eyes, where the sloping phenomenon is much more pronounced.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eyewall#Stadium_effect


----------



## Vince (3 Set 2007 às 18:55)

Como previsto, o *Felix* tem vindo a enfraquecer ligeiramente, a pressão subiu para 940 mb.

Está em pleno ciclo EWRC falado no post anterior , e estruturalmente degradou-se um bocado, como se pode comparar entre estas duas imagens, uma das 12:15 e outra das 17:15











Agora resta saber se antes do landfall conseguirá finalizar o ciclo e reintensificar-se ou não.

Por um lado, parece que estuturalmente sofreu um grande desgaste no lado oeste com uma incursão de ar mais seco que penetrou praticamente até ao nucleo afectando bastante o outer wall, a parede exterior que daria lugar à antiga para formar um novo eyewall/parede única. E esta realidade poderia atrasar bastante uma nova intensificação.

Vapor de água







Mas por outro lado, vai agora novamente entrar em águas com heat content muito alto, está agora na zona marcada com um "X" na imagem.

Heat content





Finalmente, se enfraqueceu um pouco,por outro lado expandiu-se em tamanho, o que poderá significar mais precipitação numa área maior, o que não é nada bom.


*EDIT:* O aviso das 19:00 confirma que o Felix enfraqueceu e é agora um Categoria 4, a pressão subiu ainda mais, para os 950mb, mas é muito provável que regressa à Categoria 5.



> ...FELIX HAS WEAKENED BUT IS STILL EXTREMELY DANGEROUS AND COULD
> RESTRENGTHEN..
> 
> MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS ARE NEAR 145 MPH...230 KM/HR...WITH HIGHER
> ...


----------



## Gerofil (3 Set 2007 às 23:23)

*FURACÃO FÉLIX CHEGA NA TERÇA-FEIRA À AMÉRICA CENTRAL * 

O Centro Norte-americano de Furacões em Miami anunciou hoje que o poderoso furacão Félix acelerou sua trajetória em direção às costas da América Central e pode provocar uma catástrofe em uma das áreas mais pobres do continente, na fronteira entre Honduras e Nicarágua. "Os preparativos para proteger a vida e as propriedades devem ser completados imediatamente", advertiu o último boletim do centro emitido ao meio-dia desta segunda-feira.
Os governo de Belize e Guatemala também tomaram medidas de emergência pra enfrentar o iminente impacto do furacão Félix, que tocará na terra na terça-feira às 8h da manhã (horário local), perto do Cabo da Boa Esperança, em Honduras.
Com ventos de até 260 quilômetros por hora, o Feliz é um furacão de categoria cinco, a maior na escala Saffir Simpson. Os meteorologistas em Miami ficaram surpresos no domingo ao observarem como, em apenas algumas horas, a tempestade evoluiu para um furacão de grande intensidade. Foi uma das intensificações mais rápidas já registradas no trópico, segundo o especialista Richard Pash, que descreveu o fenômeno como "fascinante".
*Pelo lado positivo, Pash observou que o furacão Félix possui um campo de vento pequeno. Seus ventos estão em um raio de até 45 quilômetros, menos da metade do normal em um ciclone de sua categoria.*

Fonte: Ansa.it


----------



## Gerofil (4 Set 2007 às 09:23)

*Milhares deslocados na Nicarágua com aproximação do furacão Felix*

Cerca de 10.000 pessoas foram deslocadas na Nicarágua devido à aproximação do furacão Félix, potencialmente devastador, com ventos de 230 quilómetros/hora, anunciaram as autoridades. "Todo o país está mobilizado para prevenir a população que está exposta a deslizamentos de terras, às inundações que podem ocorrer e que pode ser atingida directamente" pelo furacão Félix, declarou aos jornalistas o director do Sistema nacional para a prevenção das catástrofes naturais (Sinapred), Ramon Arnesto Soza.
As autoridades mobilizaram 570 soldados no norte do país onde eram esperadas fortes precipitações. Meia centena de comunidades indígenas, situadas no extremo nordeste da costa Atlântica, estão ameaçadas e os seus cerca de 10.000 habitantes, na maioria de etnia miskita, foram transportados para local seguro.
O presidente nicaraguense, Daniel Ortega, pediu a estas comunidades para "conservarem a calma" e cooperarem com o exército. Às 19:00 de segunda-feira (hora de Lisboa), o olho do furacão estava localizado a cerca de 500 quilómetros do leste da fronteira entre a Nicarágua e as Honduras, com ventos de 230Km/h, e deslocava-se para ocidente a cerca de 33 km/h, segundo o centro norte-americano de vigilância dos furacões (NHC) em Miami (Florida).
Félix deverá estar perto do nordeste da Nicarágua e das Honduras hoje de manhã, antes de se dirigir para Belize e para a península mexicana do Iucatão.
As autoridades das Honduras, onde cinco dos 18 departamentos estão em alerta vermelho, retiraram pelo menos 2.000 pessoas, nomeadamente nas ilhas turísticas de Utila e de Guanaja, no norte do país. Centenas de turistas tiveram assim de deixar as "ilhas da Bahia", um arquipélago paradisíaco das Caraíbas, situado a 40 quilómetros da costa.

© 2007 LUSA


----------



## Vince (4 Set 2007 às 09:25)

*FELIX* depois dum inicio de noite em que deve ter quase caído para Categoria 3, retomou a intensificação e é agora novamente um Categoria 4 quase à beira de cat5, e deverá fazer o landfall na Nicarágua por volta do meio dia de hoje (Portugal), a cerca de 60km a norte da localidade Puerto Cabezas.

A última previsão do trajecto novamente mais a sul mantem-no quase sempre sobre Terra, devendo por isso sofrer um rápido enfraquecimento nessa travessia, embora à custa de muita água despejada nas montanhas das Honduras. 


















> *HURRICANE FELIX INTERMEDIATE ADVISORY NUMBER  15A*
> 
> ...EXTREMELY DANGEROUS HURRICANE FELIX STRENGTHENING...ONLY A FEW
> HOURS FROM LANDFALL...
> ...


----------



## Vince (4 Set 2007 às 10:45)

> *Furacão Félix: 10 mil pessoa deslocadas*
> Cerca de 10 mil pessoas foram deslocadas na Nicarágua devido à aproximação do furacão Félix, potencialmente devastador, com ventos de 230 quilómetros/hora, anunciaram as autoridades.
> 
> «Todo o país está mobilizado para prevenir a população que está exposta a deslizamentos de terras, às inundações que podem ocorrer e que pode ser atingida directamente» pelo furacão Félix, declarou aos jornalistas o director do Sistema nacional para a prevenção das catástrofes naturais (Sinapred), Ramon Arnesto Soza.
> ...


(c)Fonte: Portugal Diário


A área do landfall foi evacuada. Mas o maior problema será a água que virá das montanhas das Honduras, mas a avaliar por esta notícia parece que desta vez há mais informação sobre o enorme risco de inundações e derrocadas.


----------



## Vince (4 Set 2007 às 12:12)

O Felix estará a esta hora a fazer o landfall, e ao que tudo indica novamente como Cat5. 

Se se confirmar temos:

- 2 furacões no Atlântico em 2007 (para já)
- os 2 chegaram a Cat5
- os 2 fizeram landfall como Cat5 (o anterior landfall como Cat 5 foi há 15 anos)
- Um deles (Dean) foi o 9º mais intenso dos registos
- O outro (Felix) teve a mais rápida intensificação desde que há registos (51 horas desde a formação de depressão tropical até chegar a Cat5)

*11:45*


----------



## Vince (4 Set 2007 às 12:59)

Confirmado o landfall como Cat5. 



> *HURRICANE FELIX INTERMEDIATE ADVISORY NUMBER 16A*
> ...POTENTIALLY CATASTROPHIC HURRICANE FELIX MAKES LANDFALL IN
> EXTREME NORTHEASTERN NICARAGUA AT CATEGORY FIVE STRENGTH...



A única coisa menos má é que o Felix não é um furacão muito grande em dimensão, não temos aqui aparentemente um cenário como o Mitch ou o Fifi em que grandes bandas laterais se estendiam não só nas Caraíbas mas até ao Pacífico e alimentavam com humidade a tempestade.


----------



## Vince (4 Set 2007 às 15:05)

*Felix 13:45 (12:45z)*


----------



## RMira (4 Set 2007 às 15:25)

Acrescento segundo informação da Antena 1 há pouco que se encontram desaparecidos 20 pescadores ao largo da costa da Nicarágua.


----------



## RMira (4 Set 2007 às 16:25)

Fonte: http://www.correiomanha.pt/noticia.asp?id=256598&idselect=21&idCanal=21&p=200

"*Tempestade passa a nível 3
Furacão Félix perde intensidade *

O furacão Félix atingiu esta terça-feira terra na costa da Nicarágua com a máxima intensidade, mas acabou por perder força nas últimas horas, de acordo com informação avançada pelo Centro Nacional de Furacões dos EUA.

Depois de atingir a zona costeiro do norte da Nicarágua classificado com o nível 5 (o máximo da escala Saffir-Simpson), a que correspondem ventos de 270 quilómetros/hora, a tempestade recuou agora para o nível três.

Recorde-se que a aproximação do furacão Félix às zonas costeiras da América Central obrigou as autoridades locais a evacuarem dezenas de milhares de pessoas residentes nas zonas que podem vir a ser mais afectadas pela passagem da tempestade."


----------



## Gerofil (4 Set 2007 às 18:43)

*Félix perde força, mas arrasa povoados no norte da Nicarágua*

O furacão Félix perdeu intensidade, caindo da categoria 5 (máxima) para a 3, mas passou com toda força pelo Caribe ao norte da Nicarágua, arrasando as frágeis casas dos habitantes de Puerto Cabezas e comunidades vizinhas. O furacão Félix chegou na madrugada desta terça-feira na categoria 5 no litoral da Região Autônoma do Atlântico Norte (RAAN), habitada por cerca de 200.000 nicaragüenses da etnia miskita, sumus, garífunas, criollos e mestiços, que vivem em extrema pobreza.
Horas depois de entrar em terra, Félix caiu para categoria 3, com fortes ventos de 200 km por hora, e chuvas torrenciais. Boa parte dos habitantes de Puerto Cabezas se negou a cumprir com as ordens de evacuação e sofreram em cheio com a chegada do furacão.
Efetivos da Defesa Civil esperam que o olho do furacão se afaste da zona para iniciar os trabalhos de resgate e salvamento

Fonte: APF


----------



## Gerofil (4 Set 2007 às 18:50)

*Puerto Cabeza está viviendo una “desgracia”*

Tal y como lo había pronosticado la Alcaldesa de Puerto Cabeza, Nancy Elizabeth Enríquez, los caribeños “están viviendo una desgracia”. “Vamos a tener bastante desgracia si el huracán nos llega a pegar”, decía ayer Enríquez. Hoy sus temores se hicieron realidad. “No hay alimentos, no hay agua, no hay víveres”.
A las 4:20 de la madrugada los vientos dejaron de ser normales en Puerto Cabeza y desde esa hora la situación no ha regresado a la calma. Son incontables las casas destruidas tanto parcial como total, los techos vuelan, incluso el techado de los albergue. Al menos mil damnificados, que estaban refugiados en dos iglesias, sienten sobre sus cabezas la furia de Félix después de que sus albergues fueron despojados de los techos.
En las calles reina un exterminador invisible que arranca árboles, casas, techos, bota postes y hace que todo parezca bailar la danza del desastre en el aire, que flagela con vientos máximos de 260 kilómetros por hora. Los techos de las iglesias Santa Trinidad, donde hay 800 refugiados, y Asambleas de Dios, ubicada en el barrio Alemán y donde se encuentran 200 personas, se levantaron por los potentes vientos y se perdieron en la lejanía. Un hospital improvisado en el Inatec y la casa regional de gobierno también sufrieron daños por el azote de Félix.

Fonte: El Nuevo Diário


----------



## Vince (4 Set 2007 às 22:01)

O Felix é agora Cat2 em rápida desintegração com a interação com terra e as montanhas e não deverá sobreviver como sistema tropical muito mais do que um dia. A precipitação continuará a ser o grande problema nas próximas 24 horas.



> ...FELIX CONTINUES TO WEAKEN AS IT MOVES OVER LAND...STILL A MAJOR
> FLOOD THREAT...
> 
> MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS HAVE DECREASED TO NEAR 75 MPH...120
> ...


----------



## Vince (5 Set 2007 às 13:10)

E está praticamente a chegar ao fim a vida do Felix como ciclone tropical.
Há muita convecção na região,mas já nem sequer está associada ao centro do Felix, que deve ter perdido ou estará à beira de perder o que resta da circulação em superfice ao atravessar as montanhas.

O NHC emitiu o último aviso



> *TROPICAL DEPRESSION FELIX ADVISORY NUMBER  20*
> ...FELIX WEAKENING RAPIDLY OVER THE MOUNTAINS OF CENTRAL
> AMERICA...HEAVY RAINS STILL EXPECTED...
> 
> ...




*Resumo do Felix*


```
21 GMT 08/31/07  11.8N 58.6W     35       1008     Tropical Depression
03 GMT 09/01/07  12.0N 59.9W     35       1008     Tropical Depression
09 GMT 09/01/07  12.4N 62.0W     40       1007     Tropical Storm
15 GMT 09/01/07  12.3N 63.6W     65       1001     Tropical Storm
21 GMT 09/01/07  12.7N 65.3W     70        999     Tropical Storm
03 GMT 09/02/07  12.7N 66.9W     75        993     Category 1 Hurricane
09 GMT 09/02/07  12.8N 68.7W    100        984     Category 2 Hurricane
15 GMT 09/02/07  13.2N 70.1W    105        980     Category 2 Hurricane
21 GMT 09/02/07  13.6N 72.0W    140        956     Category 4 Hurricane
00 GMT 09/03/07  13.8N 72.9W    165        934     Category 5 Hurricane
03 GMT 09/03/07  13.9N 73.9W    165        930     Category 5 Hurricane
[COLOR="Red"]09 GMT 09/03/07  14.1N 75.9W    165        929     Category 5 Hurricane[/COLOR]
15 GMT 09/03/07  14.3N 77.8W    160        940     Category 5 Hurricane
21 GMT 09/03/07  14.3N 79.5W    135        953     Category 4 Hurricane
03 GMT 09/04/07  14.4N 81.1W    135        951     Category 4 Hurricane
09 GMT 09/04/07  14.3N 82.5W    155        939     Category 4 Hurricane
15 GMT 09/04/07  14.3N 83.9W    120        950     Category 3 Hurricane
21 GMT 09/04/07  14.2N 85.0W     75        975     Category 1 Hurricane
03 GMT 09/05/07  14.1N 85.7W     50        987     Tropical Storm
09 GMT 09/05/07  14.0N 87.0W     30       1004     Tropical Depression
```


----------



## Gerofil (5 Set 2007 às 20:05)

*Capital de Honduras se prepara para chegada do furacão Félix*

As fortes chuvas provocadas pelo furacão Félix castigam na quarta-feira o montanhoso interior de Honduras. A tempestade se aproxima da capital, Tegucigalpa, ameaçando provocar perigosos deslizamentos e inundações, depois de matar quatro pessoas na vizinha Nicarágua. 
O Félix chegou na terça-feira ao litoral da América Central como um furacão da categoria 5, o topo da escala, ameaçando repetir a devastação provocada pelo Mitch, que matou mais de 10 mil pessoas na região em 1998.
O governo hondurenho retirou 30 mil pessoas da rota do Félix, que ao atravessar todo o país foi rebaixado a simples depressão tropical. Seus ventos máximos caíram para 45 quilômetros por hora, mas mesmo assim há previsão de 150 a 250 milímetros de chuvas no norte da Nicarágua e de El Salvador, de 200 a 380 milímetros em grande parte de Honduras, e até 640 milímetros nas áreas montanhosas. "Essas chuvas devem produzir inundações-relâmpago e deslizamentos capazes de matar. As pessoas em áreas propensas a enchentes devem tomar todas as medidas necessárias para proteger a vida e os bens", disse o Centro Nacional de Furacões dos EUA, com sede em Miami.
Quase metade dos 800 mil habitantes de Tegucigalpa vive em áreas que o governo considera perigosas, a maioria em encostas de morros. Há também grande concentração urbana junto a rios que podem facilmente transbordar. 
"Aqui chove por duas horas e a cidade inunda. Estão dizendo que poderia chover por 18 horas, e estamos nos preparando para o pior", disse o prefeito da capital, Ricardo Alvarez, à Reuters.
O Félix matou pelo menos quatro pessoas na costa caribenha da Nicarágua, onde os ventos arrancaram telhados e árvores. No mês passado, o Caribe registrou outro furacão da categoria 5, o Dean, que matou 27 pessoas.
*Foi a primeira vez na história que duas tempestades do Atlântico chegaram em terra na mesma temporada como furacões da categoria 5.* *É a quarta vez desde o início dos registros, em 1851, que um mesmo ano registra mais de um furacão com a força máxima.*

Fonte: Reuters


----------



## Vince (7 Set 2007 às 16:26)

Como é habitual nestes países mais pobres, só passado alguns dias é que começam a chegar as notícias, e o número de mortos parece ser bem superior aos 20 noticiados até agora  




> *Cadáveres de nicas llegan flotando a aguas hondureñas*
> Las autoridades hondureñas pidieron ayuda para que los socorristas se desplacen a la orilla del mar y puedan rescatar los cuerpos sin vida para darles sepultura
> http://www.elnuevodiario.com.ni/2007/09/06/nacionales/58240





> *Cementerio acuático en Sandy Bay*
> Los muertos flotan en el mar y la gente se sumerge para sacarlos, pero luego se dan cuenta de que son muchos y no tienen la fuerza para recuperarlos a todos
> http://www.elnuevodiario.com.ni/2007/09/06/nacionales/58253





> *Es una catástrofe*
> * Población de Bilwi histérica por sus deudos y reclama que lleven sus cuerpos a tierra
> * En Sandy Bay labores de rescate se dan nadando con los muertos, y cada identificación aumenta las escenas de dolor
> * Náufragos se salvaron aferrados a pedazos de madera y galones plásticos;
> ...





> *El horror de Cayos Miskitos*
> * Muertes confirmadas por Comité de Emergencias de Honduras y por Coordinador Regional de RAAN
> * Aún siguen más de 100 desaparecidos y los relatos de los que fueron rescatados son impresionantes
> http://www.elnuevodiario.com.ni/2007/09/07/nacionales/58316





> *Miles esperan un milagro del mar*
> * Mañana y noche pasan viendo si del mar viene la buena o mala noticia sobre los desaparecidos






> *Vista aterradora de los cayos Miskitos*
> Hasta el momento se han rescatado 89 personas, quienes en su mayoría presentan insolación y desmayos
> http://www.elnuevodiario.com.ni/2007/09/06/nacionales/58243


----------



## Gerofil (7 Set 2007 às 23:47)

*Unicef leva água e comida para crianças afetadas pelo Félix* 

O Unicef começou nesta sexta-feira a distribuição de água e comida para as crianças nicaragüenses desabrigadas pela passagem do furacão Félix, informou a entidade em comunicado. Após atingir o litoral caribenho da Nicarágua como tempestade de categoria 5, dia 4, o Félix foi diminuindo de intensidade até se transformar em uma depressão tropical. 
Segundo as autoridades do país centro-americano, cerca de 50 mil pessoas foram deslocadas e 10 mil casas ficaram destruídas. O Unicef pretende garantir a distribuição de água, material de higiene e alimentos para as crianças desabrigadas, e de fato, já mandaram cobertores e material de primeira necessidade no valor de US$ 33 mil. 
O primeiro envio urgente de ajuda incluiu quatro unidades de tratamento com cloro, com capacidade para purificar água para 1.600 pessoas por dia. Além disso, a agência da ONU está coordenando com o ministério da Educação a organização dos abrigos para implementar salas de aula e assim evitar a interrupção do ano letivo. 
Calcula-se que 80% das escolas perderam os tetos. Segundo as últimas estimativas, 100 pessoas morreram e há outras 200 desaparecidas. 

Fonte: Folhaonline

*Médicos cubanos atendem a danificados do furacão Félix na Nicarágua*

Os médicos cubanos desta cidade do nordeste da Nicarágua continuam atendendo aos danificados do furacão Félix, que também atingiu o hospital local. As precárias condições de trabalho não enfraquecem a vontade destes médicos que atendem aos pacientes nas salas de cirurgias e nos pronto-socorros habilitados de improviso na filial do Instituto Tecnológico Nacional (Inatec), nesta cidade.
O cooredenador da brigada médica cubana na Região Autônoma do Atlântico Norte (RAAN), o doutor Osmar Martínez, declarou à Prensa Latina que desde que o ciclone açoitou o país na madrugada da terça-feira passada, dia 4, atenderam a mais de 300 pessoas. “Aqui fizemos até cesarianas”, afirmou Martínez, que depois apontou para uma sala de aula do Inatec convertida em sala de partos, onde, no momento da entrevista, um radiólogo nicaragüense fazia um ultra-som a uma grávida de origem misquita.
Além dos médicos cubanos e do pessoal da saúde da localidade, trabalha nessas instalações improvisadas um grupo de estudantes nicaragüenses do quinto ano da Escola Latino-Americana de Medicina. O grupo faz parte dos 59 alunos que há umas semanas realiza seu internado comunitário em zonas de difícil acesso da Nicarágua, sob a supervisão docente dos membros da brigada médica cubana.
Segundo estimativas preliminares, o fenômeno natural que açoitou a costa nordeste da Nicarágua, com categoria cinco, da escala Saffir-Simpson, deixou um saldo de 40 óbitos, 10 mil moradias desvastadas e 50 mil danificados. “Nós somos também danificados”, disse o doutor Martínez, ao referir que os ventos de 260 quilômetros por hora do Félix destruíram o teto da casa onde ele e outros estavam alojados desde sua chegada à RAAN, em 25 de abril passado.
Salientou que, apesar das adversidades, a moral dos médicos que prestam serviços em Puerto Cabezas é alta. Além disso, eles são estimulados pelos telefonemas que recebem do Ministério das Relações Exteriores e do Conselho de Estado. 

Fonte: Gramma

*Mortes causadas pelo furacão Félix na Nicarágua chegam a 130*

O total de mortes causadas pelo furacão Félix, que atingiu a região fronteiriça entre Nicarágua e Honduras nesta semana, saltou para cerca de 130, disseram na sexta-feira autoridades nicaraguenses envolvidas no resgate das vítimas. Ainda se acredita que cerca de 70 pessoas estejam desaparecidas depois que enormes ondas afogaram pescadores e causaram destruição em vilas costeiras, disse Fabio Benedic, da defesa civil.
O maior número de mortos são de índios nicaraguenses Miskito, incluindo alguns pescadores cujos corpos acabaram sendo levados para Honduras. Centenas de pessoas não puderam sair dos locais atingidos pela tempestade antes que ela chegasse e tiveram apenas suas simples cabanas como abrigo. Alguns se amarraram a árvores ou barcos em um esforço para resistir à fúria dos ventos de 256 quilômetros por hora do Félix, disseram pescadores locais.

Fomte: Reuters

*Helicópteros americanos avistam "muitos" corpos boiando no Caribe *

Dois helicópteros dos Estados Unidos que participam dos trabalhos de resgate após a passagem do furacão Félix pela Nicarágua avistaram "muitos corpos flutuando" no mar do Caribe, informou uma fonte militar. "Avistaram muitos corpos flutuando na região de Cabo Gracias a Dios" nos vôos de reconhecimento que fazem desde a quinta-feira", disse à AFP o adido militar dos Estados Unidos em Manágua, tenente-coronel Robert Gaddif.
O oficial não informou exatamente quantos corpos foram vistos no mar, mas destacou que a Força Naval do Exército da Nicarágua foi acionada para resgatar os cadáveres.

Fonte: AFP


----------

